# С Днем Рожденья, Drongo



## Ботан (8 Апр 2012)

1 пользователь празднует День Рожденья на 08.04.2012:

-Drongo (Дата рождения: 1978, Возраст: 34)


От имени администрации SafeZone.cc поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## thyrex (8 Апр 2012)

*Я шлю поздравления для Александра, 
Он может их даже сейчас не читать. 
Но все же, хочу, чтобы поздно иль рано 
Он мог в своей жизни плоды их узнать.
Пусть видит он только счастливые лица, 
Пусть радует всех своей доброй душой, 
Пусть счастье его много раз повторится, 
А беды пускай обойдут стороной.​*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dT34Tu_Xqg&feature=player_embedded​


----------



## Сашка (8 Апр 2012)

*Саня, поздравляю! Всего самого хорошего!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PvVaYmjlk4&feature=related


----------



## edde (8 Апр 2012)

Саня, с днем рождения! Здоровья и хорошего настроения!:friends:


----------



## shestale (8 Апр 2012)

Тезка, поздравляю!!! Счастья, здоровья и всех благ!!!


----------



## Sfera (8 Апр 2012)

*С днем рожденья, дорогой,
Ты наш Бог и наш кумир. (передаю привет от твоих студентов))
С днем рождения, мы с тобой,
Наш SafeZonнный бомбардир!
Drongo, ты для нас опора, (а тут привет от преподавателей)
Ты на все найдешь ответ,
Ты судья любого спора,
Ты для нас авторитет. (а как же иначе))
Так живи на радость людям,
До ста лет - врагам назло,
Вместе сильными мы будем,
Нам с тобою повезло! (администрация форума меня поддержит))
Чтоб здоровья был избыток,
Саша, ты у нас звезда,
Всем прошу налить напиток,
Пьем за Drongo все до дна!*

*Здоровья, счастья, прекрасного настроения!*


----------



## aidoqa (8 Апр 2012)

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ *Drongo*!!!


----------



## orderman (8 Апр 2012)

Саша , поздравляю с днем рождения!!!
Здоровья, счастья, успехов и всего наилучшего.


----------



## OKshef (8 Апр 2012)

Саня!
Поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!
_*Не просто так всё в жизни происходит,
Но как подарок в этот светлый день
Пусть счастье просто так в твой дом приходит,
И ничего не требует взамен.*_​
Желаю тебе быть сильным, преодолеть все трудности и невзгоды. Держись!
Стихи, к сожалению, не мои.


----------



## Warrior Kratos (8 Апр 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URrHcNPU8mY

*Александр, желаю в день рожденья
Чтоб было все у вас сполна:
Здоровья, счастья, вдохновенья,
Всегда довольная жена

Пусть дома ждет вас, улыбаясь,
Пусть дети радуют собой,
В душе пусть воцарится радость,
А в сердце – счастье и покой!​*
*Drongo* поздравляю!!!


----------



## icotonev (8 Апр 2012)

С Днем Рождения, Саня..! Я желаю тебя удачи, любви, улыбок, счастья и много хороших воспоминаний.Будь по-прежнему творческие, изобретательные и оригинальные.С Днем Рождения и прекрасным праздником и счастливых эмоций и веселья!


----------



## грум (8 Апр 2012)

Поздравляю с днем рождения.Желаю здоровья и всего того что сам себе желаешь.


----------



## S.R (8 Апр 2012)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Techno (8 Апр 2012)

С Днем Рождения!!!:victory:


----------



## iskander-k (8 Апр 2012)

Саня, Поздравляю С Днем Рождения !!!!!


----------



## akok (8 Апр 2012)

Поздравляю!


----------



## glax24 (8 Апр 2012)

*Drongo*
*C Днём Рождения! Всего самого хорошего.*
:drinks:​


----------



## Drongo (8 Апр 2012)

Ребят, спасибо Вам большое за такие чудесные поздравления, песни, открытки, слова. Мне очень приятно что Вы меня помните и поздравляете. Мне очень дорога Ваша поддержка. Спасибо Вам за всё это.


----------



## Tiare (9 Апр 2012)

Мудрые люди часто говорят, что если у человека есть настоящие друзья, то у него будет все — и богатство, и любовь, и уютный дом, и море удачи. Я не знаю, правда ли это, но я очень счастлива, что у меня есть такой замечательный друг как ты. С днем рождения, Саша! Удачи тебе и всего самого хорошего


----------



## Саныч (9 Апр 2012)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Mila (9 Апр 2012)

*Все хорошее пусть запомнится
А задуманное-все исполнится
Пусть глаза твои счастьем светятся
Пусть хорошие люди встретятся*




​


----------



## Ip_MEN (10 Апр 2012)

С Днюхой!!!


----------



## goredey (10 Апр 2012)

Санек, С прошедшим тебя. Удачи во всем!


----------



## Alex1983 (12 Апр 2012)

Алекс поздравляю с днем варенья, желаю всего того, что ты пожелаешь!!!

P.S. Извини за позднее поздравление.:drinks:


----------



## sanada (19 Апр 2012)

Саша, от всей души поздравляю! Счастья тебе, здоровья, радости, удачи и вообще всего наилучшего! Пусть мечты сбываются, денег прибавляется, беды обходят стороной, а радость не покидает никогда! С Днем Рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------

